# Improve direct channel selection from number pad.



## lifterguy (Jan 31, 2015)

Currently, if you enter a channel number that is not in your "My Channels" list, you end up on a blank screen with a no channel found message. This should be revised so the entry takes you to the nearest ACTIVE channel. This would particularly benefit over-the-air viewers. Instead of having to enter 2-1 for digital channel 2, you could simply enter "2" and it would take you to 2-1 - the nearest active channel. It would also mean that if your active channels are 2-1, 4-1, and 11-1, if you accidentally hit "9", you would end up on 11-1 - instead of getting a blank screen. There may be some reason someone would not want this behavior (although I can't imagine why), so there could be a setting under "Channels" that would allow you to turn it off and revert to the current behavior.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

+1


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

Good suggestion!!


----------



## damondlt (Jan 5, 2014)

Good Idea.
I would welcome it.


----------

